# Whisper 600- a good deal?



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

We found a barely used Whisper 600 wind turbine with the controller and books for $600. I'm pretty sure this is a great deal, but I'm a little worried about getting it worked on if it breaks down since World Power sold out to Southwest Wind and won't provide service for the 600. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Don't even bother to ask Southwest for service.
They will tell you that its a piece of junk and will try to get you to send it back to them and "we'll give ya a discount on a new unit" . . . . . . . .don't.

It's a nice low powered turbine.
I know . .I've been flying one for something like 10 years now.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

Has it been reliable a for you? If you have to have repair work done, who does it?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Reliable . . . .Yes

A good machine shop could replace the bearings.

knock on wood . . . . .mine are still doing fine (after all these years) . . . no noises.


----------



## mtn.mama (Apr 20, 2007)

Yay! We finally have a windmill to add to our solar after all these years... but now we have to engineer a tower- ack!


----------

